# Have you considered storing what you don't need?



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

I know it sounds kinda dumb to store things that you don't need or use and heaven only knows our struggles for space for what we do need & use......BUT if/when SHTF and your current stockpiles are being used, and the only way to get anything is to barter...just what would you be willing to give up? in exchange for something you need but don't have? 

I've thought on this for awhile now & had thought of just giving some of what I have stored like my home canned goods or extra veggie seeds, extra tools, guns, ammo, etc......then I realized that to give those up would mean we'd have less to spare or use ourselves with little chance of recovering those items later. So it just seems like it would be better to have a few things on hand, that would have some value that we don't need for ourselves. 
Sure I have plenty of seeds of the varieties we like, but if it were a bad season & I had to replant several times before success, or squirrels or other pests wiped me out, or any number of other factors took away all but 'just enough to squeeze by'.....I am not so willing to share even if it meant a pound of burger, gallon of water, or a few pieces of firewood, or, or, or. Same with my canning jars.....I wouldn't be able to replace those, so I wouldn't want to exchange any either, full or empty. I do have a few small things on hand that we really have no use for, plus I have probably atleast 2 or 3 sets of kitchen gadgets, pots & pans, etc that I'd have no problem using for barter, that wouldn't impact us or our needs. 

Just wondering if anyone else has considered this or is doing something similar...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, that's a good damn querstion and pretty relevant since peeps be always axin' me, "Slip, why you be storing all these Pikes? A normal man don't be needin' this many Pikes, do they?

Of course my answer is; "Well cuz, when SHTF they will be LOTS of Heads in dire need of a Quality American Made Pike to rest upon!"

This, I shit you not! :tango_face_smile:



JustAnotherNut said:


> I know it sounds kinda dumb to store things that you don't need or use and heaven only knows our struggles for space for what we do need & use......BUT if/when SHTF and your current stockpiles are being used, and the only way to get anything is to barter...just what would you be willing to give up? in exchange for something you need but don't have?
> 
> I've thought on this for awhile now & had thought of just giving some of what I have stored like my home canned goods or extra veggie seeds, extra tools, guns, ammo, etc......then I realized that to give those up would mean we'd have less to spare or use ourselves with little chance of recovering those items later. So it just seems like it would be better to have a few things on hand, that would have some value that we don't need for ourselves.
> Sure I have plenty of seeds of the varieties we like, but if it were a bad season & I had to replant several times before success, or squirrels or other pests wiped me out, or any number of other factors took away all but 'just enough to squeeze by'.....I am not so willing to share even if it meant a pound of burger, gallon of water, or a few pieces of firewood, or, or, or. Same with my canning jars.....I wouldn't be able to replace those, so I wouldn't want to exchange any either, full or empty. I do have a few small things on hand that we really have no use for, plus I have probably atleast 2 or 3 sets of kitchen gadgets, pots & pans, etc that I'd have no problem using for barter, that wouldn't impact us or our needs.
> ...


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

irony is you will likely not realize what you don't need....


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

a person doesn't need a pick-axe ... until he needs to dig a deep hole.... so I have a pick-axe... if everyone plans on gardening for their future, they keep seeds, do they have hoes and shovels? I have lots of booze for barter, as well as knowledge to make more. what worries me much honestly in long-term flush scenario, having winter boots for my kid's growing feet


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> a person doesn't need a pick-axe ... until he needs to dig a deep hole.... so I have a pick-axe... if everyone plans on gardening for their future, they keep seeds, do they have hoes and shovels? I have lots of booze for barter, as well as knowledge to make more. what worries me much honestly in long-term flush scenario, having winter boots for my kid's growing feet


Mr @ND ponyexpress I have to agree with you. I have loads of tools I currently don't use or tools I bought to do a job and just kept for a future use. I imagine that bartering will be of such magnitude when the SHTF you should have no problem finding boots for your kids.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Joe said:


> Mr @ND ponyexpress I have to agree with you. I have loads of tools I currently don't use or tools I bought to do a job and just kept for a future use. I imagine that bartering will be of such magnitude when the SHTF you should have no problem finding boots for your kids.


due to my isolated location, there are only 3 farms within 15 miles that would possibly have larger kids boots than my own... but I am pickin up what you are layin down Joe


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I store everything I figure I might need, and some things others might need.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

to the OP.. the key is to be adaptable and think outside of the box for the majority of your preps (have multiple uses) you store plastic sheeting for Nuke/chem/bio.. if it is some other calamity you don't really need it... but it can be used for water catchment, greenhouse, repairs, shelters, etc.. the fact that you don't need it for the purpose you got it, doesn't mean you won't need it. just a thought..


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> due to my isolated location, there are only 3 farms within 15 miles that would possibly have larger kids boots than my own... but I am pickin up what you are layin down Joe


I'd suggest to buy now the larger sizes for when they do grow into them...AND to save those they've grown out of, for bartering later...others with kids will need something on their feet too.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I don't purposely look for and buy stuff I probably won't use for the sole of stocking it up for barter purposes. But whenever I come across something that's such a stupendous bargain that could be used for barter (and possibly for my own use), sure, I load up and squirrel it away.


ETA: If you're looking to stock something to barter with, I think it's far better to learn a craft or trade rather than bet on whether something you stock an excess of will be wanted by someone. When the SHTF, having a skill (such as home repair, gunsmithing, bulk water purification etc) will be far far far more valuable. And a skill can be sold/bartered millions of times as opposed to just once with a physical item.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> to the OP.. the key is to be adaptable and think outside of the box for the majority of your preps (have multiple uses) you store plastic sheeting for Nuke/chem/bio.. if it is some other calamity you don't really need it... but it can be used for water catchment, greenhouse, repairs, shelters, etc.. the fact that you don't need it for the purpose you got it, doesn't mean you won't need it. just a thought..


Also.....even if you are isolated....doesn't mean you won't have people knocking on your door. Sooner or later those city dwellers will be desperate enough to travel.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I'd suggest to buy now the larger sizes for when they do grow into them...AND to save those they've grown out of, for bartering later...others with kids will need something on their feet too.


already doing that..... but if the time comes that my oldest needs bigger than a 13.. I am up a creek for now..


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Also.....even if you are isolated....doesn't mean you won't have people knocking on your door. Sooner or later those city dwellers will be desperate enough to travel.


that's what the slippy pikes are for... and may have boots piled up... never know


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I know it sounds kinda dumb to store things that you don't need or use and heaven only knows our struggles for space for what we do need & use......BUT if/when SHTF and your current stockpiles are being used, and the only way to get anything is to barter...just what would you be willing to give up? in exchange for something you need but don't have?


Well you know, I agree... it sounds dumb to store something you don't need just for barter. Not being hateful, because I always enjoy your posts. Seems to me, the obvious answer is to simply store too much of what you think you need. That puts you in a win win situation. If the crisis is worse or longer than you expected, you are covered. But if you need to barter, you will be offering something they likewise need... be it food, water, seed, tools, etc. Point being, in a crisis, hungry folks will not want your kitchen gadgets or old pots... they will want something to put in those pots. In my book, one can't store too much food, seed or manual tools. I constantly add to all of those.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you shouldn't even be thinking barter/trade until you're properly prepped yourself .... 

then there's the question ... if you're properly prepped - What are you going to barter/trade for?" - "Who will you be bartering with for this indispensable items or services?" ... better figure on giving up something damn SHTF valuable - food, booze, drugs, med supplies, tools, fuel, ammo, maybe even a gun .... Or are you knowledgeable & trained and properly equipped to provide a service that's trade worthy in a SHTF? ....

I read all the time about stocking all kinds of dollar store crap for bartering - great, barter with the sheeple that need all kinds of stuff? - What SHTF goods in return? .... Are you going to speculate on post-SHTF valuables and hope they return to value? - if so, are you properly prepped up to ascertain value?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> already doing that..... but if the time comes that my oldest needs bigger than a 13.. I am up a creek for now..


 I fully understand that one.....my youngest is 6'3 & wears 13/14's in shoes & pants are 32 waist x 34 long and is only 15. If true to form he should get another growth spurt in the next 2-3 years. I'm not sure I'm ready for that :vs_laugh:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

******* said:


> Well you know, I agree... it sounds dumb to store something you don't need just for barter. Not being hateful, because I always enjoy your posts. Seems to me, the obvious answer is to simply store too much of what you think you need. That puts you in a win win situation. If the crisis is worse or longer than you expected, you are covered. But if you need to barter, you will be offering something they likewise need... be it food, water, seed, tools, etc. Point being, in a crisis, hungry folks will not want your kitchen gadgets or old pots... they will want something to put in those pots. In my book, one can't store too much food, seed or manual tools. I constantly add to all of those.


You are probably right, but I was also thinking of manual can openers, seeds of varieties you may not like but others do, feminine hygiene, baby food & diapers....not a lot, but just some to have on hand.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have been prepping belly lint for 20 years now... a few more years and I will have a sweater..which I will trade for a made in america slippy pike


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes! I'm prepped and ready to go and always tweaking that almost daily and I do store some items I may or may not use but good barter if I don't!
This could very well come in real handy six months into a SHTF who knows? That said I continue to prepare one way or another and we'll see how things play out 
and probably pretty soon! 

I need some of those slippy pikes!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> you shouldn't even be thinking barter/trade until you're properly prepped yourself ....
> 
> then there's the question ... if you're properly prepped - What are you going to barter/trade for?" - "Who will you be bartering with for this indispensable items or services?" ... better figure on giving up something damn SHTF valuable - food, booze, drugs, med supplies, tools, fuel, ammo, maybe even a gun .... Or are you knowledgeable & trained and properly equipped to provide a service that's trade worthy in a SHTF? ....
> 
> I read all the time about stocking all kinds of dollar store crap for bartering - great, barter with the sheeple that need all kinds of stuff? - What SHTF goods in return? .... Are you going to speculate on post-SHTF valuables and hope they return to value? - if so, are you properly prepped up to ascertain value?


My stores of meat will only last so long, even with rationing. Once that is gone, I do have chickens and know how to butcher them and currently in the process of getting them to be sustainable, but beef, pork, lamb, goat, etc is not something we could sustain ourselves where we live. Although we do have neighbors a few blocks over that do have a few acres and could possibly work out some kind of deal to raise larger livestock for a share of it......but the problem could be to get the animals to begin with. We don't have any one thing of significant value to trade for say a cow or goat......to me that would be nearly priceless. But we'd have to have enough smaller, yet valuable stuff to throw together to add up to the equivalency of the animal(s). Make sense?
I'm not talking dollar store crap, I mean things that people would need that aren't preppers. As preppers, we have a good idea of the things we need on a daily basis and are prepared for the long haul........but there are so many other people that don't. At best they have a week or two of any food or supplies. Maybe they have an extra warm coat that I really need cause my other one is ripped or worn and I have an extra manual can opener, both are necessities & could be of reasonably equal value.

What the prepared see as value is not always the same for those unprepared.

ETA: Another thought....I may have the stores &/or supplies, but my ability to use them may be in question. Hubs & I do have health concerns that may limit our ability to do some things such as chop wood, do canning or gardening or butcher our chickens.....My stores wouldn't do me much good if I can't use them. I would then have to barter what I do have for what I need, such as those services. I guess I'm a little too greedy to be giving up things I know we need & use & would rather be able to give things that are useful to someone else but not us.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have been prepping belly lint for 20 years now... a few more years and I will have a sweater..which I will trade for a made in america slippy pike


You better speed it up, cause I'm putting in a big order for those slippy pikes. Although I might consider a trade for that sweater....:vs_laugh:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

All I store is what I regularly use for the most part.

I do not plan on doing any bartering whatsoever.

I don't want anyone to think that there is anything of use here to plan to take by force.

Post SHTF, I would only trust those already involved with us and most are blood or in laws.

There are a couple in laws that would be shot after a first warning to leave.

After 38 years of prepping, there is not much in non perishable items I would need that I don't already have.

Outright, I vhave five years of food stored for my family, in the form of bulk dry goods.

There is a ton of spam, canned corned beef and ham.

None of it is to be traded off, period.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

EXACTLY! That is why I have a whole shipping container full of pink dildos, direct from China! You know they have to be good, being shipped from China. I mean China has 1/6 the world's population. You do not think they got there by accident. Obviously not. They got there by pink dildos!!

If you favor war, by all means visit Slippy's Pike Emporium. But if you favor love, then Inor's Pink Dildo Love Hacienda is for you!

©Slippy-Inor Entreprises 2017. All rights reserved.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> you shouldn't even be thinking barter/trade until you're properly prepped yourself .... .............


Ehhh..... I kinda disagree with this blanket statement. I don't see anything wrong with finding something that could be used for bartering at such a fantastic price one would be hard-pressed to pass up. Nothing wrong with dropping what you'd spend at Starbucks tomorrow morning for some shiny beads.

I'll give you a HUGE for instance. I have a friend who just up and gave me........... free.............. no charge....... 800 rds of .45 ACP. Why? He sold his .45. OK, so why would I barter such a valuable commodity? Simple. *I don't own a .45*! Now true, it's hard to pass up free, especially with something like ammo. But if I'm cruising along at the gun show or darken the door of a gun store and see one helluva deal on ammo, even if I don't need that caliber, you can bet the rent money I'm gonna pick some up. Yes, it has to be a HELL of a deal. I'm not talking about "Regularly $225, Show Special: $210!!!!" I'm talking at least half price. And true, they don't come along too often. But when they do, I'm prepared (a slight pun there..... get it?) to act.

Another case: Last weekend at the gun show, I scored 1000 rds of 9mm for $100. And yes, I shoot 9mm. Will I barter it? Maybe. No way to predict it. But that was a helluva deal. Maybe I should have bought 2,000, but I had already spent my allowance. And the same vendor, yesterday, had it for $115 for 500 rds. I was already well-stocked with 9mm, but this was too good of a deal. Maybe I'll eventually use it up at the range. Maybe I'll die while it sits in an ammo can. Maybe I'll end up bartering it. Maybe I'll just outright sell it. God only knows and He ain't telling me. Que sera sera.

My post-apocalypse barter items have two requirements: 1. They are not dollar-store junk and 2. It's either a deal or a steal.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> My stores of meat will only last so long, even with rationing. Once that is gone, I do have chickens and know how to butcher them and currently in the process of getting them to be sustainable, but beef, pork, lamb, goat, etc is not something we could sustain ourselves where we live. Although we do have neighbors a few blocks over that do have a few acres and could possibly work out some kind of deal to raise larger livestock for a share of it......but the problem could be to get the animals to begin with. We don't have any one thing of significant value to trade for say a cow or goat......to me that would be nearly priceless. But we'd have to have enough smaller, yet valuable stuff to throw together to add up to the equivalency of the animal(s). Make sense?
> I'm not talking dollar store crap, I mean things that people would need that aren't preppers. As preppers, we have a good idea of the things we need on a daily basis and are prepared for the long haul........but there are so many other people that don't. At best they have a week or two of any food or supplies. Maybe they have an extra warm coat that I really need cause my other one is ripped or worn and I have an extra manual can opener, both are necessities & could be of reasonably equal value.
> 
> What the prepared see as value is not always the same for those unprepared.
> ...


Problem is, the days of bartering with junk, think of trinkets & beads used by the early settlers, is long gone. The difference then was the native Americans had plenty of food & were well versed in the sustainable lifestyle. The opposite will happen in a crisis. You will have the food but hungry folks will not want your hand-me-downs.

Sounds like I'm somewhat in your situation. I too am getting up there in years. I too live in a rural setting & enjoy "playing", or maybe better stated training, for a self sustaining lifestyle in a crisis. I too have chickens but no large meat animals. My way around this, which is my technique to survive a crisis is not to barter with others but to be the leader in organizing rural neighbors. That is why I store thousands of pounds of food (plus add constantly)... much more than my family would need. My goal is to use the stored food, seed, dc well pump, tools, experience, whatever to get us working together. Not really a barter situation, because depending on the person, they may only provide a body in return. Other neighbors have beef herds, farm equipment, one is a nurse, one a dentist. Point being, alone, even me with my preps, would not stand much of a chance. Together, that changes. These folks that hadn't prepared are now part of your team... not someone to guard against. The folks with the herds will need help protecting their animals. If tractors are dead due to EMP, you will need plenty of strong bodies to work the fields.

Make any sense?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Ehhh..... I kinda disagree with this blanket statement. I don't see anything wrong with finding something that could be used for bartering at such a fantastic price one would be hard-pressed to pass up. Nothing wrong with dropping what you'd spend at Starbucks tomorrow morning for some shiny beads.
> 
> I'll give you a HUGE for instance. I have a friend who just up and gave me........... free.............. no charge....... 800 rds of .45 ACP. Why? He sold his .45. OK, so why would I barter such a valuable commodity? Simple. *I don't own a .45*! Now true, it's hard to pass up free, especially with something like ammo. But if I'm cruising along at the gun show or darken the door of a gun store and see one helluva deal on ammo, even if I don't need that caliber, you can bet the rent money I'm gonna pick some up. Yes, it has to be a HELL of a deal. I'm not talking about "Regularly $225, Show Special: $210!!!!" I'm talking at least half price. And true, they don't come along too often. But when they do, I'm prepared (a slight pun there..... get it?) to act.
> 
> ...


your posting is insulting - You think we are ignorant ignoramuses on this site? ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

JustAnotherNut said:


> My stores of meat will only last so long, even with rationing. Once that is gone, I do have chickens and know how to butcher them and currently in the process of getting them to be sustainable, but beef, pork, lamb, goat, etc is not something we could sustain ourselves where we live. Although we do have neighbors a few blocks over that do have a few acres and could possibly work out some kind of deal to raise larger livestock for a share of it......but the problem could be to get the animals to begin with. We don't have any one thing of significant value to trade for say a cow or goat......to me that would be nearly priceless. But we'd have to have enough smaller, yet valuable stuff to throw together to add up to the equivalency of the animal(s). Make sense?
> I'm not talking dollar store crap, I mean things that people would need that aren't preppers. As preppers, we have a good idea of the things we need on a daily basis and are prepared for the long haul........but there are so many other people that don't. At best they have a week or two of any food or supplies. Maybe they have an extra warm coat that I really need cause my other one is ripped or worn and I have an extra manual can opener, both are necessities & could be of reasonably equal value.
> 
> What the prepared see as value is not always the same for those unprepared.
> ...


doesn't sound like you're at that prepping stage where self sufficiency has been totally planned ... but you have realized that food storage is limited - no matter the tonnage you have - that's something even veteran preppers never come to the realization .... now's the time to flesh out your prep plan

in a determined long term SHTF - your stored supplies are only a fill in hedge till your self sufficiency kicks in .... everyone's plans will be different but the basics are always there - knowledge of the subject - whether animal husbandry or gardening - and the necessary supplies and tools to make it happen ...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I won't barter beans, bullets, or guns, or any of the necessities for that matter. I have many tools, alcohol, ( Which I have to keep replacing for some reason ) and the comfort items, mouthwash, soap, toothpaste and toothbrushes, etc. that I will barter if it comes to it.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

labor will be a HUGE barter item..... somebody has to put up the hay for all the animals.... hard to cut by hand........


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

******* said:


> Problem is, the days of bartering with junk, think of trinkets & beads used by the early settlers, is long gone. The difference then was the native Americans had plenty of food & were well versed in the sustainable lifestyle. The opposite will happen in a crisis. You will have the food but hungry folks will not want your hand-me-downs.
> 
> Sounds like I'm somewhat in your situation. I too am getting up there in years. I too live in a rural setting & enjoy "playing", or maybe better stated training, for a self sustaining lifestyle in a crisis. I too have chickens but no large meat animals. My way around this, which is my technique to survive a crisis is not to barter with others but to be the leader in organizing rural neighbors. That is why I store thousands of pounds of food (plus add constantly)... much more than my family would need. My goal is to use the stored food, seed, dc well pump, tools, experience, whatever to get us working together. Not really a barter situation, because depending on the person, they may only provide a body in return. Other neighbors have beef herds, farm equipment, one is a nurse, one a dentist. Point being, alone, even me with my preps, would not stand much of a chance. Together, that changes. These folks that hadn't prepared are now part of your team... not someone to guard against. The folks with the herds will need help protecting their animals. If tractors are dead due to EMP, you will need plenty of strong bodies to work the fields.
> 
> Make any sense?


YES and that is what we face here. We are not so rural, so we have plenty of neighbors. Most here have atleast 1/4 acre to do the gardening & a few poultry. There are a few others that have more land available, but the nearest cows are a good 2-3 miles away. Most have horses instead or goats or sheep. We also have several apartment complex's less than a mile away, where they have NO ability to care for themselves. Our immediate neighbors could produce a good sized army for protecting one another, but I don't know that many of them are preppers or have more than a few days supply. 
My ideal would be to help others so they can help us as well...and that would work if all chips fell just right. Atleast for awhile in the beginning, before those wandering hordes of desperates start showing up that would be more difficult to reason with. Hopefully teaming up with those nearby will cause something of a ripple effect.

Yet food, water, garden seeds, tools, etc are great to have on hand......but sometimes our mental & emotional needs are just as important as our physical needs. Maybe a few small toys or coloring books & crayons to keep the little ones busy. Maybe a dab of perfume or kotex for a woman to feel human.....no these are not really considered true survival items, but they can really help during a crisis to just have that little bit of normal.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> doesn't sound like you're at that prepping stage where self sufficiency has been totally planned ... but you have realized that food storage is limited - no matter the tonnage you have - that's something even veteran preppers never come to the realization .... now's the time to flesh out your prep plan
> 
> in a determined long term SHTF - your stored supplies are only a fill in hedge till your self sufficiency kicks in .... everyone's plans will be different but the basics are always there - knowledge of the subject - whether animal husbandry or gardening - and the necessary supplies and tools to make it happen ...


Actually I've been in & out of the mindset & practice and only recently starting back with chickens. And I am the only one here that is even close. Hubs is not so much. He's okay with my gardening, chickens, canning, etc and we do have some other supply types that we've used for camping......but he's not so much into stockpiling those types of items & seems like when we get a few put back, he insists on using it.....without replacing it. So I only have limited control of our stores and can only push so far before he thinks I'm nutjob crazy.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> I won't barter beans, bullets, or guns, or any of the necessities for that matter. I have many tools, alcohol, ( Which I have to keep replacing for some reason ) and the comfort items, mouthwash, soap, toothpaste and toothbrushes, etc. that I will barter if it comes to it.


Very similar here too. Only I won't barter my beans, canning jars/lids, or my chickens.....that's why I like to have a few other things on hand that I am willing to part with and I'd rather part with things that are not as important to us, but maybe very important to someone else.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> your posting is insulting - You think we are ignorant ignoramuses on this site? ....


With all due respect, I'm not trying to be argumentative or pissy, but his comments were exactly what I meant by this thread. The ammo is no good to him personally, but to someone else that do have those caliber guns, it would be. Ammo of any sort is a very valuable item to have, and not cheap junk beads.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> your posting is insulting - You think we are ignorant ignoramuses on this site? ....


What was that? Did you say something? I couldn't hear you.... there was a baby crying.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

She-it, the way I look at it, it ain't a post unless I be insulting one of you knuckleheads! :vs_lol:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> There are a few others that have more land available, but the nearest cows are a good 2-3 miles away. Most have horses instead or goats or sheep.


Actually, IMO cows are one of the worst meat animals to have in an extended crisis. Goats & pigs would be tops for me & were during the great depression & in our early years. You might see a couple of cows on the homestead but the were mainly for dairy. Cows are really big, which makes preserving food a big issue. In the south, at least around here, if they wanted fresh meat they slaughtered a goat. Goats are about the right size to eat within a few days, depending on how many people are around, plus they can mostly fend for themselves. Otherwise folks down here kept pigs & slaughtered in the fall when it was cool enough to preserve the meat by salting & smoking. Even in our heat, a ham could last a full year without refrigeration. Other issue with cows are they are slow to come to bearing age, long gestation & normally have only one baby. A pig for example can bear much sooner, gestation is less than half as much plus can bear huge litters. So within say 2 years you could have a large number of pigs in your pen but not so with cows.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

******* said:


> Actually, IMO cows are one of the worst meat animals to have in an extended crisis. Goats & pigs would be tops for me & were during the great depression & in our early years. You might see a couple of cows on the homestead but the were mainly for dairy. Cows are really big, which makes preserving food a big issue. In the south, at least around here, if they wanted fresh meat they slaughtered a goat. Goats are about the right size to eat within a few days, depending on how many people are around, plus they can mostly fend for themselves. Otherwise folks down here kept pigs & slaughtered in the fall when it was cool enough to preserve the meat by salting & smoking. Even in our heat, a ham could last a full year without refrigeration. Other issue with cows are they are slow to come to bearing age, slow gestation & normally have only one baby. A pig for example can bear much sooner, gestation is less than half as much plus can bear huge litters. So within say 2 years you could have a large number of pigs in your pen but not so with cows.


yes, good point. Thank you,


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

No, I won't save what I don't need pre-shtf. There's got to be a limit in terms of what saving carp will cost in terms of money, space and time. Post shtf, I'll save everything I can carp-wise, but not before.


----------

